# joomla template für Kindergarten



## -Phoenix- (2. März 2010)

*joomla template für Kindergarten*

moin 

wir müsst als Schul Projekt eine Homepage machen  und ich wollte eine über den Kindergarten machen wo ichj früher mal war ^^, wichtigstes kriterium ist das wir die Homepage mit Joomla machen müssen das  auch kein problem für mich darstellt ich finde nur leider kein Joomla Template das für deine Kindergarten Homepage passten würden könnt ihr mir ein paar gute vorschlagen?



mfg. -Phoenix-


----------



## ghostadmin (2. März 2010)

*AW: joomla template für Kindergarten*

Wieso passt du eines nicht einfach selber an. 

Ein bisschen CSS muss man können, der Rest ist ja nur mit Grafiken gelöst.


----------



## -Phoenix- (2. März 2010)

*AW: joomla template für Kindergarten*

ah keine Schlechte Idee ist dies Grundsätzlich erlaubt oder brauch ich dafür die Erlaubnis des Erstellers?


----------



## ghostadmin (2. März 2010)

*AW: joomla template für Kindergarten*

Kommt immer drauf an. 
Da die meisten Templates, Mods, Add-Ons etc unter GNU/GPL stehen, kannst du diese verändern wie du willst und so lange bis es dir gefällt.


----------



## -Phoenix- (3. März 2010)

*AW: joomla template für Kindergarten*

ok danke dann werd ich mal ein bisschen rumprobieren^^


----------



## klyer (4. März 2010)

*AW: joomla template für Kindergarten*

unter www.joomlaos.de gibts viele gnu/gpl templates


----------

